# trapping in city limits



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I've never trapped before, but I think I'd like to start. I was wondering if you can trap fox in city limits? I've seen some fox on the west side of West Jordan, South Jordan, and out in Herriman. So am I okay to trap in these cities? Thanks, Blake


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I know people who did trap racoon and beaver in city limits. They'd tell it's more trouble than it's worth. I'd be afraid of trying for fox. You'll catch more problems than fur! :roll: and if there are along walking trails you'll catch pooches!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

In city limits you better stick to live traps. As stated you can catch peoples pets. I trapped some problem beaver for Ogden City last year. They were concerned about the walking trails close by and the fishermen. Wanted me to unset the traps each morning and reset at night. They were concerned about the liability.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> In city limits you better stick to live traps. As stated you can catch peoples pets. I trapped some problem beaver for Ogden City last year. They were concerned about the walking trails close by and the fishermen. Wanted me to unset the traps each morning and reset at night. They were concerned about the liability.


I'll echo the live trap comment in city limits. My dad traps in the city all the time. And if you get good at it, you can start making some cash removing _problem _animals.

A few suggestions for trapping in the valley. I would try and keep your traps as far off the beaten path as possible, so that no one steals your traps and also to help keep people's pets out of your traps. Second, if you are trapping a river bank (or canal bank) keep your traps on the side people walk, this will keep people from seeing your traps on the opposite side of a bank. And if you get a skunk in your box trap, shoot it with your pellet gun and come back a few hours later after the skunk is dead to empty your trap. (and then you'll have to boil your traps to kill the stench  ) If you catch a cat (which you most likely will) scare the hell out of it while in the trap so that it wont return when released.

If you need any other pointers, let me know. I have run many lines with my dad over the years and would be happy to pass the knowledge on


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

THat was some good advice Bax thanks!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Just don't trap in South Salt Lake. The city wants to maintain their monopoly over the trapping. They also believe that once you have caught an animal in a trap, you should leave it in there for several days without checking on it. :twisted: 

Really though, if you are trapping on your own private property, there should be no problem with it IF you are ethical in how you trap and treat the animal afterward. Please show more respect to the captured animal than South Salt Lake did to the skunk that was caught and left to bake.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

bird buster said:


> I've never trapped before, but I think I'd like to start. I was wondering if you can trap fox in city limits? I've seen some fox on the west side of West Jordan, South Jordan, and out in Herriman. So am I okay to trap in these cities? Thanks, Blake


One thing to consider that one other person here has already missed, you cannot legally trap on private property without the owners permission. That does include canals and the roads used to maintain them.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

My buddy and i have trapped problem animals in herriman on his land that were coming in and killn his chickens and messn with his turkeys. The animals we got were ***** and foxes.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> One thing to consider that one other person here has already missed, you cannot legally trap on private property without the owners permission. That does include canals and the roads used to maintain them.


This is a very good point that I forgot to mention. Definitely get permission to trap where ever you go. We dont want to get people's panties in a twist more than they already are about trapping. I honestly havent ever been given any grief trapping canal banks, but most of the canals we trapped were already on private land....


----------

